# Error Kernel power 41(63)



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been getting an error on my computer called Kernel-Power, and my PC completely shuts down. 

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/26/2015, 04:16:46
Machine name: ALNUAIMI-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.150525-0603)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: Z87X-D3H
BIOS: BIOS Date: 05/16/13 21:44:26 Ver: 04.06.05
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Memory: 16384MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 16274MB RAM
Page File: 4744MB used, 27801MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode
__________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________

Error:

- System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4} 

EventID 41 

Version 2 

Level 1 

Task 63 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x8000000000000002 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2015-06-25T23:38:16.138002900Z 

EventRecordID 20346 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 4 
[ ThreadID] 8 

Channel System 


- EventData 

BugcheckCode 0 
BugcheckParameter1 0x0 
BugcheckParameter2 0x0 
BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
BugcheckParameter4 0x0 
SleepInProgress false 
PowerButtonTimestamp 130797489604792102


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Please follow our http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

· OS - Windows 7 (64-bit)
· What was the original installed OS on the system?: Windows 7
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? : full retail version.
· Approximate age of system (hardware): 2 years.
· Approximate age of OS installation: 1 month.
· Have you re-installed the OS?: yes.

· CPU : i7-4770K. 
· Video Card: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series.
· MotherBoard : Gigabyte Z87X-D3H.
· Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i (1200wat).

· System Manufacturer : own build.


Laptop or Desktop?: Desktop.


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

bump :ermm:


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Bumpp


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay.

Please follow the instructions here > How to perform a MemTest86 Test - Tech Support Forum to test your RAM.

Let me know the results.


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,

i have run the test overnight and here is the report.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

You need to run it again but this time with each stick by itself. Also test both sticks in both memory slots.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Kernel error 41 simply means the PC shut off without going through the shut down process

Lets get a look at the temps and voltages under load.

D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello Deejay100six.

So i did like what you said and here are the results.

I cant upload the file here because the file size limit i used mediafire.

Here's the link.
https://www.mediafire.com/?lu308rjgwvaeh6u


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello Wrench97.

Here's the result.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The temps loo fine, what Power Supply are you using?

Looks like both sticks showed errors in both slots which is strange considering there are no bsod's what brand and part number sticks are they?


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm using Corsair AX1200i 1200wat power supply and Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's shutting off without warning or a bsod it's either heat or power, most likely power as dirty power can cause memory issues also.

If I had on the bench I would swap in another psu to test with.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> If it's shutting off without warning or a bsod


Something I meant to post earlier, not sure if its relevant now but;

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-computer-is-set-to-collect-dumps-655633.html


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Wrench97 said:


> If it's shutting off without warning or a bsod it's either heat or power, most likely power as dirty power can cause memory issues also.
> 
> If I had on the bench I would swap in another psu to test with.


I was told the main cause of my problem is a faulty psu so i already done that i was using Master Silent Pro M2 850W power supply and recently i bought corsair ax1200i power supply in hope that will fix the problem :sad: .


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Deejay100six said:


> Something I meant to post earlier, not sure if its relevant now but;
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-computer-is-set-to-collect-dumps-655633.html


I found something different under writing debugging information it says automatic memory dump so i changed it to small memory dump.


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

I managed to record the problem while i was playing for 2 minutes exactly.

Here's the link.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's not a Blue Screen of Death it's a hardware shut down, if not caused by the PSU the motherboard would be the next suspect.


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Wrench97 said:


> That's not a Blue Screen of Death it's a hardware shut down, if not caused by the PSU the motherboard would be the next suspect.


Is there anyway to detect hardware failure i have extra motherboard
( MSI Z77A-GB65) but sadly no compatible cpu and i cant risk buying 
new cpu:ermm: .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Other then visual inspection not really, at least not with any equipment you'll find locally.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would suspect the graphics card before the motherboard.
The temp is pretty high on it at idle, and the memory core isn't registering in HWInfo.
Try GPU-z to get an accurate reading on the graphics card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A video card will shut off the screen image but not shut the PC down with a 41 event.


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> I would suspect the graphics card before the motherboard.
> The temp is pretty high on it at idle, and the memory core isn't registering in HWInfo.
> Try GPU-z to get an accurate reading on the graphics card.


I found something weird today i was able to surf the internet for 30min but the moment i play a youtube video or play games the computer crash immediately.


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried disconnecting one of the graphics cards?
Excessive power draw may be causing the system to shut down.
Has the PSU been tested for correct output?


----------



## aeghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> Have you tried disconnecting one of the graphics cards?
> Excessive power draw may be causing the system to shut down.
> Has the PSU been tested for correct output?



So I removed the Graphics Card and guess what my PC works fine now I was able to use it for 5 hours without a single shutdown hmmmm do I have a faulty/dying graphic card or bad drivers :smile:.


----------

